
Goplan launches project management and collaboration app - domp
http://blog.webreakstuff.com/2007/03/goplan-launches
======
davidw
Hrm... Yet Another Project Management thing...

I think this is part of the reason I smell 'bubble' (although not as big as
the last one). Like Paul has written elsewhere, there is tons of space left
for startups, but what is happening is that lots of them are piling into the
same spaces - depth instead of width. And that virtually guarantees some kind
of shake out, especially if the economy in general turns south.

~~~
domp
Another thing that happens too with this cramming of industries is that all of
the legitimate good ideas are blended in with the others. It becomes harder
for a business with a great idea to not be compared to every other obvious
idea in their market.

